# RS4 Clutch help



## mtm3 (Aug 8, 2012)

I just received my LUK rs4 clutch kit in the mail and on the box there is a warning that says I will need a special tool to install the pressure plate. I'v looked at a couple of diy threads online and non of them mention any kind of specialty tool. I am wondering if anyone on here has don this job and could let me know if the $800 dollar tool is really a must.


----------



## lewp91 (May 9, 2011)

It will be referring to the pressure plate alignment tool. I work in a garage and never bother with these.. you just need to get the friction plate in the center.. find a socket that fits into the spline and use that to position it as you bolt up the pressure plate over the friction plate.


----------



## mtm3 (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for the input, that's exactly what we did


----------

